# TVheadend on Linux



## balanga (Jan 8, 2018)

I've managed to get TVheadend running on FreeBSD but I'm having a few issues with it so wanted to install it on Linux to compare how it performs. Unfortunately I can't get my DVB-T dongle recognised and wondered if anyone here could help...

On FreeBSD I think I needed to have webcamd running before being able to run w_scan, but I've seen no mention of running it on Linux, so don't know if this is what is missing...

I've copied the firmware to /lib/firmware but can't tell if has been read... anyone know how to tell?

After a couple of days trying out various things on Linux, I've just realised how awful it for installing anything out of the ordinary...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2018)

balanga said:


> Unfortunately I can't get my DVB-T dongle recognised and wondered if anyone here could help...


This is not the place to get Linux support.

See rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 10, 2018)

if your issue is video buffering playback issue ( Thread 64029 ) then I doubt there will be any difference running Linux.  If indeed the issue is video buffering then feel free to post the output of those commands I gave to you in Thread 64029 and I will have a look when I have some time.


----------

